# 4G Phone in Dubai



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Whats the deal with 4G here? 

Can I just buy a phone, put in a SIM card and use 4G or do I need a specific plan? I've been to the Etisalat website and all I see are 4G dongles and modems... no price plans for mobile phone use...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Get a 4G coverage map or for a close up view here, the sim cards work, it's just if the network where you are has been upgraded (and obviously if your handset can take it too).


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, so I just need to get a compatible SIM card... No additional charges...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

For Du, a 100AED topup gets you access to the LTE network here on PAYG, for 30 days or before the data runs out.

Lower value topups don't get you LTE and you stay on 3G


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Something worth considering are the new prepaid packs from DU called "extra social":
Extra Social | Prepaid Plans | Mobile UAE | du

For AED 150 you get 1GB social data + 1GB normal data + 270 flexi mins (local + international calls).


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Interesting... I wonder how they differentiate between social and regular data...

Im currently on a 10 GB packàge with etislat


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

bluefoam said:


> Interesting... I wonder how they differentiate between social and regular data... Im currently on a 10 GB packàge with etislat


By the site you access - it's a whitelist approach.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

And if you are planning on 4G, which is by far more superior to 3G, go for etisalat not Du, there's a huge difference in terms of coverage, speed and reliability.

My personal line is etisalat and my company line is Du, and I have the same phone for both lines.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It's hit and miss as to whether it works - in my experience. If you're using a phone from another country, the frequencies vary, so it might not be able to use it.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> It's hit and miss as to whether it works - in my experience. If you're using a phone from another country, the frequencies vary, so it might not be able to use it.


Corect however the mismatch is very rare - from what i recall, most of Europe and the US is fine but its Poland that is the unusual one.

Its easy to check out - there's a compatibility table on the Apple website, but not sure about other manufacturers.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

https://www.apple.com/iphone/LTE/


----------

